# Hurt let leg, help!



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello all-

Monday, my husband was playing with Sherman (16 weeks) and in which he sat on his leg funny. I watched him do it and it looked like he simply twisted it. He didn't yelp or anything, just began limping. I've grown up with jumping boarder collies so a twisted ankle is nothing new to me but Sherman's doesn't seem to be getting much better, maybe even worse. He doesn't put any weight on it at all if he can avoid it. He's in my bed now and every time he moves he whines but then again, he doesn't seemed to be bothered by it that much because he has wanted to do nothing but play today with a limp! It's confusing! Can a vizslas need to dispose energy mask pain? I've tried to keep him off of it as much as I can but as we all know, basically impossible. 

I have rubbed it a little and he seems to be okay with that. He did just recently have a little growth spurt this week that probably hasn't helped either. Has anyone else experienced this with their puppies? Should I take him in to the vet or am I just being a crazy v-mom? 



Here's Sherman on a better day


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Can a vizslas need to dispose energy mask pain?


Yes they can.
One of the hardest things is keeping a injured V from heavy exercise while healing.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes take him to the vet. A good rule of thumb is the less pressure they out on it the worse it is. No pressure is clearly bad but if he is putting a fair amount of weight I might wait a couple days. If it's getting worse then you should take him in immediately. You wouldn't want a break or fracture to heal wrong.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Unless significant trauma our vet doesn't x ray or treat limp in puppies unless it continues for a week. Miles sprained his front leg as a pup and we were instructed to bring him in if it persisted a week. Chase sprained at 6 months and it was fine in 2 days. I would keep an eye on it and keep him quiet. You can try icing it and massaging it then take to vet if limp persists. Keep us
Posted!


----------



## VizslaSniffer (Apr 16, 2014)

How's the pup doing these days? What helped the most?


----------



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

He's doing great actually! We had a surprise cross country move- so four days straight in a car did him a lot of good. It seems he has heeled up quite nicely! Thanks for asking!


----------

